# brittany pups



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello fellow gunners, im looking for britt pups preferably in the northern ohio area, thanks [email protected]


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

PM me and I'll give you name and pphone number of a good breeder in the Chardon/Montville(NE-Ohio) area. Last four dogs out of his breeding and NO disappointments.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

CJ i picked a pup up from the chardon breeder a few weeks back, lol. I posted some pics of her on here.


----------

